# STOP REGION BLOCKING



## cookieangal (Jul 27, 2014)

Nintendo has made it so that an europian 3DS/Wii U cannot play American/Japanese games. Its the same with the Americans, they cant play English/Japanese games. And now what i want to do now, is to spread the word. There is a petition going on at change.org so region blocking will be removed.
Im not trying to Advertise this, because i didnt even organise this petition.
Here is the link( if this doesnt work just google Petition stop region blocking 3ds)
http://www.change.org/en-GB/petitio...n-blocking-make-the-3ds-and-wii-u-region-free 

I know there is a way to play other regions games by Using a capture card or whatever, but there might be a risk of doing it.So im avoiding that

SPREAD THE WORD EVERYBODY
ONLY 3,980 MORE SUPPORTERS NEEDED! 
WE CAN DO THIS!


----------



## Imitation (Jul 27, 2014)

Bump!
Stop region blocking!


----------



## Leopardfire (Jul 27, 2014)

I'm sure they have their reasons to region block. :x I don't think a petition will help.


----------



## Imitation (Jul 27, 2014)

Leopardfire said:


> I'm sure they have their reasons to region block. :x I don't think a petition will help.



There is no valid reason to region block whatsoever.
If you read the petition it brings up many valid points for example
What if you move abroad and do not speak the local language?
Also it is another thing that is restricting Nintendo as well as the terrible link with the Youtube community
Xbox has made it so that you can upload clips from the console without having the "Xbox" Tag put on the side 
Where as Nintendo with Mario kart 8
Sure you can upload clips from the game but we are making profits for every single video that comes from the game.
To end this Microsoft and Sony both are region free and both allow content to be uploaded to Youtube hassle free and Nintendo does not...


----------



## mattyboo1 (Jul 27, 2014)

Yes I agree! Stop region Blocking!


----------



## Jawile (Jul 27, 2014)

Sorry, but I don't think a change.org petition will get Nintendo to do anything.


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 27, 2014)

Jawile said:


> Sorry, but I don't think a change.org petition will get Nintendo to do anything.



They will burst into Nintendo's doors and demand them to stop region blocking! I'm signing it! Americans wand to play games using Japanese too!


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 27, 2014)

I don't care.


----------



## Jawile (Jul 27, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> I don't care.



then why post


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 27, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> I don't care.



Wow. So you don't care about the 30,000 people who do?


----------



## Jawile (Jul 27, 2014)

anyways really what's a change.org petition going to do?


----------



## Riiiiptide (Jul 27, 2014)

Just as people said above, an online petition won't change a thing. This isn't something that just Nintendo practices: it is a common practice in the humongous entertainment industry worldwide. You're going to need millions, maybe a billion, to change it. For example, have you noticed that your DVD player has a region lock? It is probably set to 1 for NA so you cannot generally play Asian (region 2) DVD's. Similarly, music downloads are restricted by country (iTunes store will not allow cross-region downloading.) 

I am all for getting this changed: but with such an established standard by such a tremendous (both political and economical size) force in the entertainment industry, I honestly cannot see any way to get this to change. Unfortunately, the number of people impacted by this currently is too small. Maybe in the future when entertainment stuff (music/movies/video games) are more globalized.


----------



## Draco (Jul 27, 2014)

hi there is infact a real reason for region blocking. Here is a reason. If i make a Game For US release  that say shows Cow killing .

Well that would offend hindu people so US verison is blocked and rewrote. visea versa all over world.

as a result it is ment to not have people get mad over little stuff and it works  see Rewrites ovf Bravely Default for reverse blocking. stuff is rewrote and blocked all time.

No one more then i would love to play JRPG's  but what is ok in Japan may not be in Russia.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 27, 2014)

Leopardfire said:


> I'm sure they have their reasons to region block. :x I don't think a petition will help.



Not really. Only reason to do so would be to prevent people from buying games that they can't understand and beg for refunds, but that's on the consumer's end.

That said to those of you questioning the petition, remember this is basically how Operation Rainfall started out: A petition to localize Xenoblade Chronicles, The Last Story, and one other game whose name is evading me at the moment. So these do work with the right amount of pressure. And when you can do that with other platforms like anything on Playstation, it does show people are interested in not having region locked games.


----------



## Bowie (Jul 27, 2014)

Did it ever occur to you lot that it takes time to modify games for different countries? Depending on how big the games are, it takes a lot of time to make things relevant outside of Japan, as well as translate all of the text. And also, there are a lot of Nintendo games out there which have been translated by people outside of Nintendo, making an official English release unnecessary.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 27, 2014)

ive signed plenty a petition in the past, but im never sure how much good they do.

as for the topic at hand, the only reason i can really think of making sense is what draco said. they have to redo like half of the models in world of warcraft for china, who _just_ got cataclysm i think?? because they cant have bones showing or graves. so yeah idk

- - - Post Merge - - -

and what i said also coincides with bowie's post. theres a reason china just got cataclysm while US/EU is getting warlords of draenor, the 5th(6th? omg) expansion. censoring all of that ****+translating takes sO MUCH TIME,,,,


----------



## Draco (Jul 27, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> ive signed plenty a petition in the past, but im never sure how much good they do.
> 
> as for the topic at hand, the only reason i can really think of making sense is what draco said. they have to redo like half of the models in world of warcraft for china, who _just_ got cataclysm i think?? because they cant have bones showing or graves. so yeah idk



perfect point  i remember that. Isshue was Graves and killing of pandas . last patch of MOP Chen Stormstout is attacked and killed China had isshue with this ( pandas are there Bald Eagles) so they rewrote whole thing as a result it held up patch for 4extra weeks this is why we have region blocking


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 27, 2014)

ryan88 said:


> Wow. So you don't care about the 30,000 people who do?



No I don't. It's not gonna happen, same with having a choice of "other" for a gender option. 
That's how slim of a chance this will happen, it does not matter, plus if you really want that game from another contery, but the 3ds from said contery and buy said game, point blank pierod. I mean I understand someone would think you are "making a change" no you are not, and crap like this annoys me, I am sorry if I offended anyone, but I am just stating the truth.


----------



## CR33P (Jul 27, 2014)

region blocking exists for a reason, you know. you are really naive to believe that nintendo would care about a petition for this.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Luckypinch said:


> No I don't. It's not gonna happen, same with having a choice of "other" for a gender option.
> That's how slim of a chance this will happen, it does not matter, plus if you really want that game from another contery, but the 3ds from said contery and buy said game, point blank pierod. I mean I understand someone would think you are "making a change" no you are not, and crap like this annoys me, I am sorry if I offended anyone, but I am just stating the truth.



https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/autocorrect-for-google-ch/bgaphgjljjbkpmncpmgjlffkgkjaldnp?hl=en-US


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 27, 2014)

CR33P said:


> region blocking exists for a reason, you know. you are really naive to believe that nintendo would care about a petition for this.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Btw it takes me to a blank page~

- - - Post Merge - - -



CR33P said:


> region blocking exists for a reason, you know. you are really naive to believe that nintendo would care about a petition for this.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



If this is about my spelling I CAN SPELL HOW EVER I WANT TOO.


----------



## CR33P (Jul 27, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> Btw it takes me to a blank page~
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



*If this is about my spelling, I can spell however I want to.*


----------



## Riiiiptide (Jul 27, 2014)

*to

Oh you beat me.


----------



## CR33P (Jul 27, 2014)

lol sorry lucky i got carried away


----------



## Misuzurin (Jul 27, 2014)

Region blocking is annoying, but Nintendo has said why they do it multiple times. I don't know Japanese nor do I ever intend to learn it. So it doesn't bother me that they get games we don't get or they get before us. Can always buy another console for cheap if you know where to look.


----------



## Togekiss (Jul 27, 2014)

Just like everyone else has said, this petition will do absolutely nothing. You'd need millions, maybe even billions of people to sign it to get them to change their minds. And another thing most people have said, is that some of the games are region blocked for a reason. Nintendo doesn't do it just to force you to buy a Japanese 3DS and whatnot. If you really, really want to play a certain game outside of your country, you'll just have to buy it and the system from that country.


----------



## cookieangal (Jul 28, 2014)

Thanks For all the support everyone!(Well most of you anyway)I DO think a petition will help and i am sticking with that.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jul 28, 2014)

I've been importing video games for years now. Longer than some people on these forums have been alive. Trust me, region blocking is not a new thing, and petitions don't work. They've been done many times before. It'd be great if it did work, but the probability of Nintendo or any other video game company listening is slim. 

Even if there was no region blocking, there's still plenty of people who don't import due to language barrier issues or not knowing where to buy them or not being willing to pay importing premiums. The PSP, the DS, and the PS3 are all region free, and there's tons of gamers out there who don't own a single game from outside of their region.


----------



## unravel (Jul 28, 2014)

Well you can't do anything about it
It's the company's choice for marketing and shiz I'm fine with it anyway since I played both JAP 3DS and US 3DS


----------



## Aradai (Jul 28, 2014)

Yeah, I really think it won't work, even though this petition has some valid points. Like others have said, it's more difficult than you think.


----------



## Cress (Jul 28, 2014)

I was looking, and this petition is over a year old. :/ Anyways, they also do region blocking because of money. If a game came out in Japan a year before the US and Europe, (looking at you Pokepark.) most people wouldn't want to wait that long. They'll buy the Japanese version and everything is fine for NoJ. NoA and NoE will lose out on thousands of dollars just because they haven't finished translating all of the text yet. And the US doesn't like missing out on tax money, so that's another problem.


----------



## Stalfos (Jul 28, 2014)

Well, it was worse in the 90's when we europeans missed out on Final Fantasy VI, Chrono Trigger, Super Mario RPG and Seiken Densetsu 3, just to mention a few big games...
I too would like to see region locking disappearing, but I don't think a petition will make any difference.

Good luck, though.


----------



## Ashtot (Jul 28, 2014)

Don't they region block to encourage sales in that person's own region instead of buying online and from other countries? I think that would make sense.


----------



## Imitation (Jul 28, 2014)

*Microsoft* and *Sony* both* do not* have region lock
*Nintendo does*

I see no reason for Nintendo to region block if two out of the thee largest gaming companies no longer do it...


----------



## PaperLuigi3 (Jul 28, 2014)

Voltz09 said:


> There is no valid reason to region block whatsoever.
> If you read the petition it brings up many valid points for example
> What if you move abroad and do not speak the local language?
> Also it is another thing that is restricting Nintendo as well as the terrible link with the Youtube community
> ...



Have you looked up why they might use region blocking, or are you just assuming you know?


----------



## Imitation (Jul 28, 2014)

Honestly I can say that I have not, but from the responses that have been posted the only thing I can say in response is if Microsoft and Sony can do it why not Nintendo?


----------



## xiaonu (Jul 28, 2014)

If Nintendo is insisting on keeping region block, they need to start localizing more games. I get that some games might not "sell" because of cultural differences or not wanting to pay for translating , etc. But still.. I'm hoping love plus will be localized >_> there are Japanese games localized for iOS. They keep the original Japanese voices but text in English. There's lots of olayers too, and it doesn't hurt to do some research on your target audience to consider localizing Japanese exclusive games.


----------



## Draco (Jul 28, 2014)

Voltz09 said:


> *Microsoft* and *Sony* both* do not* have region lock
> *Nintendo does*
> 
> I see no reason for Nintendo to region block if two out of the thee largest gaming companies no longer do it...



The lawyers at legal teams of Microsoft and Nintendo and Sony deside what gets blocked they review case, take findings to board of Directors sec Chief who reviews and approves. in Case of Sony it is not as big of a isshue Sony chife market target is 18-35 crowd.
In Nintendo's Case they are a Family Co with a Age Target of 7-18 ,a much lower age range which is yet 1 more reason they need to have this. Final reason your will not work is the isshue clearly falls with in the Corporation right to filter the product they are selling in cases it may do harm to they body of sales or  Corporation.


----------



## Imitation (Jul 28, 2014)

Draco said:


> The lawyers at legal teams of Microsoft and Nintendo and Sony deside what gets blocked they review case, take findings to board of Directors sec Chief who reviews and approves. in Case of Sony it is not as big of a isshue Sony chife market target is 18-35 crowd.
> In Nintendo's Case they are a Family Co with a Age Target of 7-18 ,a much lower age range which is yet 1 more reason they need to have this. Final reason your will not work is the isshue clearly falls with in the Corporation right to filter the product they are selling in cases it may do harm to they body of sales or  Corporation.



I can see what you are saying but in all seriousness, what 7 year old imports games?


----------



## Draco (Jul 28, 2014)

@ At Voltz09 . I do not understand can you elaborate more please.


----------



## Zanessa (Jul 28, 2014)

Voltz09 said:


> *Microsoft* and *Sony* both* do not* have region lock
> *Nintendo does*
> 
> I see no reason for Nintendo to region block if two out of the thee largest gaming companies no longer do it...



Microsoft almost had region block for XBOX One. 
So.. they clearly had enough positive reasons to do it.. (or attempt to..)


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 28, 2014)

ZanessaGaily said:


> Microsoft almost had region block for XBOX One.
> So.. they clearly had enough positive reasons to do it.. (or attempt to..)



Only reason was because DRM and always online. Gotta keep everyone behind one nice neat paywall.


----------



## oath2order (Jul 29, 2014)

The petition won't change anything


----------

